# Pump Packings



## LBpaints (Jan 21, 2009)

Anyone have tips on how to prolong the pump packings. We have 16 machines that are used and abused and I am constantly replacing packings. Cost of repair kits are expensive not to mention down time and my own personal time. Currently I use 30 weight motor oil but have been thinking about trying synthetic motor oil.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

16 pumps and you never read the instructions:blink:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

What kind of pumps do you have?


----------



## LBpaints (Jan 21, 2009)

Yaw I've read the instructions and soak the leathers in oil as Graco says, but they don't last as long as I would like. I have all Graco Sprayers. Smallest is 395 up thru Gmax 7900. Five of them are 695 which fits the majority of our work. Just wondering if anyone has a tip to make the packings last longer. Thanks


----------



## Alex PCI (Jul 26, 2007)

We have 5 Graco 695's and all the packings are replaced 2 twice a year. It all depends on the amount of paint and quality of paint you are pushing. I just purchased 2 EPX2155's as backups, Ive got a feeling those wont last nearly as long as the 695's

All of our 695's are cleaned daily and primed with 50/50 anti-freeze and water. I would at least do that, straight water is hell on sprayers

I don't mind replacing the packings, I just hate when the cylinder and piston need replacing$$


----------



## PrecisionPainting (Feb 3, 2009)

with packings they only hold up to around 150 gals that when you replace what i do anyways


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PrecisionPainting said:


> with packings they only hold up to around 150 gals that when you replace what i do anyways


150 gals is all you are giving your rigs before a repack? Mine go quite a bit past that. What material are you spaying?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I go through ~ 50-150/month or more (mid-grade flat latex) and I just replaced the packings 2 months ago.. lasted me 2yrs. Although when they were going out.. I barely got the last job done.. was total hell. I am using an EP2105.. the packings are plastic  On the gracos you can tighten em up and the leathers will actually push out a bit.. I am sure you know about that. Only tip I have is to make sure to use locktight on the piston and really tighten it down when you do.

Interested what everyone else has to say.


----------



## Dinosaur (Feb 9, 2021)

This may seem elementary: 

1) **** in=**** out. Strain every drop of your paint before it makes its way into that pickup tube. Paramount in the SW.
2) Lubricate. Ever day. You guns too. (quit leaving them in the water)
3) Clean filters, every day (and choose the proper mesh for the viscosity) with CLEAN water, not a shitty bucket full of sand.
4) Replace the lines from time to time (especially if you have had them across 180degree blacktop all day where the paint cooks in the lines. Keep 'em cool.
5) Store 'em in 50/50 coolant mix (you can reuse) Rust is bad.
6) Pressure should match the project/tip/materials. Over-pressurizing is taxing the pump and over-atomizing the paint solids anyway for a poor appearance. More product xfer-loss/tip wear/$$. So often I see pumps cranking on 11 when they only need a 5. *Most the new ones regulate this for you.

This is mostly user error or poor design. Most of my pumps are very early models 440, 695's. Dinosaurs. They lasted so long, until I started issuing them to crew members that did not follow these protocols. Any one ignored step=failure at some level. 

I'm about to take my GH230 in for its first repack and I cant tell you how many thousands of gallons she has spread, but I'm also the guy with a fleet of trucks that are no newer. Maintenance is key to longevity.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Old thread, but a goody. I've had my Graco 490 for 12 years.I Leave nothing but clean water in it. Have never had to repack it yet.. The way I see it, it's airless, so theorectically it shouldn't rust. Atleast not very easily..


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Its not always just the packings!! Yes, its the packing, but if your rod is scored or the cylinder is scored, those have to be replaced too. Sometimes you have to bit the bullet and fix stuff right!! Also, if you have that many rigs in the field, you need to develop some sort of MO for keeping care of the pumps. I'm sure you have a program for you vehicles in the field, so something along those lines. I'm sure your guys don't run engines out of oil, then say "Oh Gee, you never said I had to change the oil Boss!!.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

An entire fluid section is only a few hundred bucks. Not ideal, but worth it when your pump is $3000+


----------

